# No time to head out so did a YouTube walking workout...



## ColinUK (May 19, 2022)

And I enjoyed it! 

I think it's from Fit with Rick or Fit Walking With Rick. Very simple cardio/aerobics with good music choices and on screen timers, step count and preview of the next step. 
Was reminiscent of being in a step class and I'll do them again I think!


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 19, 2022)

well done,  sounds enjoyable.


----------



## ColinUK (May 19, 2022)

It was fun and only 15 minutes


----------



## Rob Oldfield (May 19, 2022)

This is the man?


----------



## ColinUK (May 19, 2022)

That's the one!


----------



## ColinUK (May 19, 2022)

I could even ignore the fact that he's living and working in the Worst Place On Earth (TM)


----------

